# Falling in love with literary characters



## sweetfrancaise (Jan 24, 2012)

As a preface, I was talking with my mom the other night about books, recommendations, the usual. She was rereading _Outlander_, a book she adores and with a male protagonist who, she believes, is *the* perfect man. I've read the book, found it romantic, etc., but I didn't fall head over heels with Jamie. It got me thinking about the characters over the years who I've fallen for, hook line & sinker. Mr. Rochester from _Jane Eyre_ has been number one since I read the book for the first time when I was 11. I fell *hard*! There has been a few others, none quite as pervasive as Rochester. I fell for Lucien from the historical fiction novel _The Last Silk Dress_ when I was in junior high, Dickon from _The Secret Garden_, Randolph Henry Ash from _Possession_ and of course Lupin from _Harry Potter_.

So that led me to wonder, who are you infatuated with in the literary world? What character has inspired fantasies and led to dog-eared, well-worn books?


----------



## moore2me (Jan 24, 2012)

For me it was Healthcliff from Wuthering Heights.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 24, 2012)

My heart goes pit-a-pat for Dr. Fu Manchu's daughter, Fah Lo Suee, but she prefers prissy Brits.  OTOH, whoever gets her will have big-time in-law problems...


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 25, 2012)

Colonel Brandon from Sense & Sensibility. And they they went and cast Alan Rickman in the movie and I just went to mush.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 25, 2012)

I have recently fallen for the character Shane in the Morganville Vampire Series by Rachel Caine.


----------



## Lamia (Jan 25, 2012)

Colonel Brandon for sure, but I also have always had a thing for Mr. Darcy. When I saw the verison with Colin Firth I melted. 

Also, I love Edward Rochester in Jane Eyre. I read it multiple times in high school and then one night they played it on PBS the version with Orson Welles.....:wubu:


----------



## Tad (Jan 25, 2012)

For sure I do this--although probably less often and less intensely these days than when I was younger and single 

My first literary love, the one that I'll never fully get over, was Meg from "A Wrinkle in Time."


----------



## agouderia (Jan 25, 2012)

All the time - starting with Hercules when I was about four. 

My all time favorite probably is 'Pierre' from 'War and Peace' - I have a thing for the conflicted BHM's .....


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 25, 2012)

mine would be all the male romantic characters in any of Jane Austen's novels, but I loved a lot of literary Characters. 
Mr Darcy from Pride and Prejudice is the upmost top of my list followed by Edward Bertram from Mansfield Park
Edward Ferrars and Colonel Brandon from Sense and Sensibility
Mr Knightley from Emma.

I loved Angel from Tess of the D'urbervilles
Heathcliff from Wuthering Heights 
Mr. Rochester from Jane Eyre
Rhett Butler From Gone with the Wind
Henry DeTamble from The Time Travelers Wife
Paul from A Walk in the Clouds
Florentino Ariza from Love in a time of Cholera
Noah from the Notebook
Yury Zhivago from Dr. Zhivago
Jean ValJean from Les Miserables
Dr. Paul Flanner from Nicholas Sparks Nights in Rodanthe
and Lancelot from Le Mort d'Arthur


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 25, 2012)

Happens to me all the time.


----------



## seavixen (Jan 25, 2012)

North & South - John Thornton. And then he was played by Richard Armitage.. OMG.
Pride & Prejudice - Mr. Darcy. Ohhhh, yeah.
Sookie Stackhouse series - Eric Northman. Hell, yes! Even before Alex Skarsgard.
Sense & Sensibility - Colonel Brandon
The Parasol Protectorate series - Lord Maccon. Yum!

...Yeah, and then there was Snape from Harry Potter. Damn, I love him.  I also adore Howl from Howl's Moving Castle...

Honestly, there are tons. I read SO many books that my poor little heart is absolutely filled with characters to cherish. I'm usually drawn to the brooding or dangerous ones.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 25, 2012)

And who can forget Romeo from Romeo and Juliet,Cyrano De Bergerac, Petruchio from Taming of the Shrew, and Robert Kincaid from The Bridges of Madison County?


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 25, 2012)

sweetfrancaise said:


> As a preface, I was talking with my mom the other night about books, recommendations, the usual. She was rereading _Outlander_, a book she adores and with a male protagonist who, she believes, is *the* perfect man. I've read the book, found it romantic, etc., but I didn't fall head over heels with Jamie. It got me thinking about the characters over the years who I've fallen for, hook line & sinker. Mr. Rochester from _Jane Eyre_ has been number one since I read the book for the first time when I was 11. I fell *hard*! There has been a few others, none quite as pervasive as Rochester. I fell for Lucien from the historical fiction novel _The Last Silk Dress_ when I was in junior high, Dickon from _The Secret Garden_, Randolph Henry Ash from _Possession_ and of course Lupin from _Harry Potter_.
> 
> So that led me to wonder, who are you infatuated with in the literary world? What character has inspired fantasies and led to dog-eared, well-worn books?



I was hardcore into Lupin! The whole werewolf deal... mmmm! And I remember reading the very first description of him (when they were on the train, I think) just sounded so attractive to me. I was extremely happy with David Thewlis in the movies. :wubu:


----------



## Deven (Jan 25, 2012)

sweetfrancaise said:


> ... and of course Lupin from _Harry Potter_.
> 
> So that led me to wonder, who are you infatuated with in the literary world? What character has inspired fantasies and led to dog-eared, well-worn books?



It was Sirius for me... not sure why Sirius, but countered my friend's love for Snape nicely. I also fell for Harry himself, and I really don't hear enough girls saying they love Harry.

Armand from Anne Rice's Vampire Chronicles (I also fell in love with Daniel, the interviewer from Interview, as Armand saw him. I think it was Marius chronicling Armand and Daniel in Blood and Gold. The end of their relationship [if you read Anne Rice, you know all her vampire end up alone, in sorts] is heartbreaking.)

I'm pretty sure I have too many loves from the Anita Blake: Vampire Hunter series:
Jean-Claude
Asher
Nathaniel
Jason

I have a ton of random characters from books I read...
Dexter (Not the TV series Dexter. The book Dexter. Same name, different character...)
Troy Tatterton from the Casteel Series by VC Andrews
Adam Hauptman from the Mercy Thompson series
Stuart Redman from The Stand


I also read Japanese manga, and I'm in love with InuYasha from the mangas.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jan 25, 2012)

Aragorn from LOTR
Morgan Leah from one of the Shannara series
Dumbledore (and yes, I know he's gay)
Drizzt

Yea, I'm a geek girl. And I hated Austen because women's lives were so confined. I started my complete and total dislike of traditional gender roles early.


----------



## Micara (Jan 25, 2012)

Severus Snape. I even wrote fan fic about him... omigosh. :blush:

Sirius Black was second runner up.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 25, 2012)

It tends to happen whenever I read something and I start to bond with the characters. Like when I was reading Scott Pilgrim, I started falling for Kim Pine and Roxy Richter (and imagine when I found out that Mae Whitman was playing her in the movie! I had a nerdgasm, lol). Haven't read anything in a while, but I'm pretty sure when I do get an interesting book, I'll fall for someone in it. lol


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 25, 2012)

I fall in love with writers. In retrospect, I'm better off falling for fictional characters.


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Jan 27, 2012)

moore2me said:


> For me it was Healthcliff from Wuthering Heights.



Those Bronte women and their gruff heroes... I never got through _Heights_ myself but I know a lot of people with a soft spot for Heathcliff.



Dr. Feelgood said:


> My heart goes pit-a-pat for Dr. Fu Manchu's daughter, Fah Lo Suee, but she prefers prissy Brits.  OTOH, whoever gets her will have big-time in-law problems...



I confess, I prefer Brits too! But, um, doesn't everyone have in-law problems?  



PamelaLois said:


> Colonel Brandon from Sense & Sensibility. And they they went and cast Alan Rickman in the movie and I just went to mush.



Goodness, Colonel Brandon! The only reason I didn't include him is because my introduction to him was the film and I've never sat down and finished the book. But oh, he is so dreamy.



TwilightStarr said:


> I have recently fallen for the character Shane in the Morganville Vampire Series by Rachel Caine.



I've heard a lot about that series. Good to know there is a great male lead!


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Jan 27, 2012)

Lamia said:


> Colonel Brandon for sure, but I also have always had a thing for Mr. Darcy. When I saw the verison with Colin Firth I melted.
> 
> Also, I love Edward Rochester in Jane Eyre. I read it multiple times in high school and then one night they played it on PBS the version with Orson Welles.....:wubu:



Who didn't swoon over Firth's Darcy? That not-in-the-book scene in the pond is pure costume drama porn. As for _Jane Eyre_, have you seen the version put out by the BBC a few years back with Toby Stephens (aka Maggie Smith's son)? EXCELLENT and they take a few liberties by making the story rather... steamy. But not so much as to totally come away from the book. So, er, watch it.



Tad said:


> For sure I do this--although probably less often and less intensely these days than when I was younger and single
> 
> My first literary love, the one that I'll never fully get over, was Meg from "A Wrinkle in Time."



That's one I haven't heard! Please elaborate. 



agouderia said:


> All the time - starting with Hercules when I was about four.
> 
> My all time favorite probably is 'Pierre' from 'War and Peace' - I have a thing for the conflicted BHM's .....



Hercules!! Now he's a hero. And good choice with Pierre.

& I had to insert my comments into *Lovelyone*'s answer, there were so many!



Lovelyone said:


> mine would be all the male romantic characters in any of Jane Austen's novels, but I loved a lot of literary Characters.
> Mr Darcy from Pride and Prejudice is the upmost top of my list followed by Edward Bertram from Mansfield Park
> Edward Ferrars and Colonel Brandon from Sense and Sensibility
> Mr Knightley from Emma. (*YES YES YES*)
> ...





Webmaster said:


> Happens to me all the time.



It's a lovely feeling!


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Jan 27, 2012)

seavixen said:


> North & South - John Thornton. And then he was played by Richard Armitage.. OMG.
> 
> <snip!>...
> 
> Honestly, there are tons. I read SO many books that my poor little heart is absolutely filled with characters to cherish. I'm usually drawn to the brooding or dangerous ones.



JUST finished watching _North & South_ again tonight. Oh he is dreamy, and deserves way better than Miss Hale. I'm always drawn to broody too, but definitely not in real life. Can't put up with it in the flesh!



Lovelyone said:


> And who can forget Romeo from Romeo and Juliet,Cyrano De Bergerac, Petruchio from Taming of the Shrew, and Robert Kincaid from The Bridges of Madison County?



Oh, and Benedict from _Much Ado_! Ditto on Petruchio & Cyrano as well.



Saoirse said:


> I was hardcore into Lupin! The whole werewolf deal... mmmm! And I remember reading the very first description of him (when they were on the train, I think) just sounded so attractive to me. I was extremely happy with David Thewlis in the movies. :wubu:



YES!! When he gives the kids that chocolate? I was head over heels. <3



DevenDoom said:


> It was Sirius for me... not sure why Sirius, but countered my friend's love for Snape nicely. I also fell for Harry himself, and I really don't hear enough girls saying they love Harry.



Sirius is a great one though, full of a dark past and need for retribution. How can you not fall in love with him? I'm one of the girls who never had it for Harry, though. I much prefer Ron!!



Diana_Prince245 said:


> Aragorn from LOTR
> Morgan Leah from one of the Shannara series
> Dumbledore (and yes, I know he's gay)
> Drizzt
> ...



Who cares if Dumbledore is gay? Still can be sexy (see, oh, Luke Evans, for instance. Sigh.).

As for hating Austen for the confinement of ladies... well, it's the time period. They do have their strengths, though, even in a repressive world, which is what I find intriguing. But that's why I love _Jane Eyre_, she takes charge of her life and does what she feels is best. I could go on for hours about it.



Micara said:


> Severus Snape. I even wrote fan fic about him... omigosh. :blush:
> 
> Sirius Black was second runner up.



Just because I never wrote fanfic doesn't mean I'm not with you there in the fantasizing part...



bmann0413 said:


> It tends to happen whenever I read something and I start to bond with the characters. Like when I was reading Scott Pilgrim, I started falling for Kim Pine and Roxy Richter (and imagine when I found out that Mae Whitman was playing her in the movie! I had a nerdgasm, lol). Haven't read anything in a while, but I'm pretty sure when I do get an interesting book, I'll fall for someone in it. lol



I know exactly what you mean! It's hard for me to fall for a character unless I'm growing with him, if that makes sense.



CastingPearls said:


> I fall in love with writers. In retrospect, I'm better off falling for fictional characters.



Aren't we all? Much less room for disappointment. I had a decade-long crush on Neil Gaiman until he got married a couple of years ago. Hasn't been the same since... he hasn't even _written_ anything since, save a brilliant episode of _Doctor Who_ and a few short stories here and there. Sigh...


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 27, 2012)

He's not from a book... but when Toy Story came out, I was crushing on Woody.


Im still crushing on him. I want a sweet cowboy!


----------



## seavixen (Jan 27, 2012)

sweetfrancaise said:


> JUST finished watching _North & South_ again tonight. Oh he is dreamy, and deserves way better than Miss Hale.



I totally agree - Miss Hale is unbearable, isn't she? But he's so tasty - and his voice is to die for! I have watched it WAY too many times; I really love BBC costume dramas  I think North & South is my favourite of them all, though.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 27, 2012)

Atticus Finch from To Kill a Mockingbird because he's got character and is a good dad.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 27, 2012)

Lovelyone said:


> Atticus Finch from To Kill a Mockingbird because he's got character and is a good dad.



Definitely, and because smart is sexy, and there's so much more to him than the lawyer. He displays so many types of strength.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 28, 2012)

sweetfrancaise said:


> I've heard a lot about that series. Good to know there is a great male lead!




A friend of mine recently brought me 8 of the books from the series because she knew I would probably like them and I have fallen in love! 
And we just recently found out that the author has written 3 more books for this series so we are too excited to get those!
There are actually 2 good male characters in this series but I definitely fell for Shane!


----------



## one2one (Jan 29, 2012)

They say you never forget your first love. Mine was Peter in Heidi. I had a serious case of puppy love. :wubu:


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Jan 31, 2012)

The first literary character I fell in love with was in the 6th grade, Jesse Tuck from Tuck Everlasting. :wubu::wubu:


----------



## Carrie (Feb 1, 2012)

Fellow bookworms! :wubu: This happens to me all the time. Off the top of my head, Atticus Finch from To Kill a Mockingbird, George Emerson from A Room with a View, Adam Eddington from The Arm of the Starfish, Augustus McCrae from Lonesome Dove, Jimmy Rabbite from Roddy Doyle's Barrytown Trilogy, and Patrick Kenzie from Dennis Lehane's Kenzie & Genarro series, to whom I want to do very dirty things. I have also loved Robert B. Parker's Spenser since I was 16, but that's more of an admiration/adoration you'd have for a mentor/teacher than a romantic love. 

And, though I know I'm not anywhere near his cup of tea, I will love Michael Tolliver from Tales of the City 'til my dying day.


----------



## Yakatori (Feb 1, 2012)

seavixen said:


> "_North & South - John Thornton. And then he was played by Richard Armitage.. OMG._"


Sort of interesting how you have the two different series (Gaskell's & Jakes') about roughly the same time period, but in different parts of the world....and they were both very successful as TV series.

I'm thinking of Emma, from Herman Hesse's _Beneath the Wheel_....


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 2, 2012)

Darcy, Colonel Brandon, Cpt. Wentworth, Knightley, Edmund Bertram (pretty much *every* lead male from Jane Austen) 
Professor Friedrich Bhaer- Little Women, Gilbert Blythe- Anne of Green Gables


----------



## Carrie (Feb 2, 2012)

fat9276 said:


> Darcy, Colonel Brandon, Cpt. Wentworth, Knightley, Edmund Bertram (pretty much *every* lead male from Jane Austen)
> Professor Friedrich Bhaer- Little Women, Gilbert Blythe- Anne of Green Gables


Gilbert Blythe for sure.


----------



## Jess87 (Feb 3, 2012)

Ford Prefect from Hitchhiker's Guide
Buck Mulligan from Ulysses
Westley from The Princess Bride
Jude Fawley from Jude the Obscure
John Tanner from Man and Superman

I totally had a thing for Namor as a teen. I never understood why Sue Storm would choose Reed over him.


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Feb 6, 2012)

one2one said:


> They say you never forget your first love. Mine was Peter in Heidi. I had a serious case of puppy love. :wubu:



Oh, Peter was lovely!



lizzie_lotr said:


> The first literary character I fell in love with was in the 6th grade, Jesse Tuck from Tuck Everlasting. :wubu::wubu:



I haven't read the book/seen the movie, but the premise has always intrigued me.



Carrie said:


> ... George Emerson from A Room with a View



*THIS!* Oh George Emerson is so incredible, crying out his credo from the trees... :wubu:



Yakatori said:


> I'm thinking of Emma, from Herman Hesse's _Beneath the Wheel_....



I haven't read any of Hesse's work, care to elaborate?



fat9276 said:


> Professor Friedrich Bhaer- Little Women, Gilbert Blythe- Anne of Green Gables



Oh, how could I forget the Professor? When I was younger I rooted for Laurie, but as I got wiser I realized how amazing and swoonworthy the Professor was.



Carrie said:


> Gilbert Blythe for sure.



Gilbert is a doll, love him.



Jess87 said:


> Ford Prefect from Hitchhiker's Guide.



MASSIVE KUDOS from me to you on this one. I love Ford Prefect.


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Feb 6, 2012)

I can't believe I forgot to add the Marquis de Carabas on my initial list. He's half the reason _Neverwhere_ is my favorite book and Neil Gaiman is one of my favorite authors.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Dec 28, 2012)

Esther Greenwood
Luna Lovegood
Phoebe Caulfield
Zooey Glass
Esmé
Delirium


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 28, 2012)

Anne from Anne of Green Gables/Anne of Avonle
Angel from "My Life as a White Trash Zombie" and "Even White Trash Zombies get the Blues."


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 28, 2012)

In the past few months I have read the first 8 out of 12 books in the Black Dagger Brotherhood Series. 
So far my heart has gone for Rhage, Rehvenge, and John.


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 30, 2012)

my literary dreamgirls would be Cayce Pollard and Hollis Henry both from William Gibson ..


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Dec 31, 2012)

Jean-Claude from the Anita Blake series, yes.
Most of the companions in the Merry Gentry series.
Aragorn for sure, and that's been a long love from pre-film.
It happens not infrequently, these are just a few I've mused over recently.

Not in love with, but fantasized about:

(oh, man, I'm blushing even admitting to this)

The Goblin King from Labyrinth
Darth Vader (from the original Star Wars only)

Yes, I know those two are film, not literary, but films start with scripts, and as I mentioned the others, those two kept popping into my head, so I'm offering up my shameful, guilty admission.


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 31, 2012)

fuck yea Jareth! David Bowie had a sweet bulge .


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Dec 31, 2012)

Saoirse said:


> fuck yea Jareth! David Bowie had a sweet bulge .



Haha! Glad it wasn't just me. That speech at the end just slayed me- the just living up to your expectations thing. I about melted my record playing it so much and imaging myself in place of Jennifer Connelly at the ball... and beyond.


----------

